# Getting errors EVERY FEW SECONDS



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I did submit a case via Tivo's web site for this.

(For me, downloading/streaming to the iOS app has basically never worked VERY reliably.. I think veryveryvery early on, it was _somewhat_ reliable, but it's been really broken for a long time now, and it takes tens of attempts to get a full show downloaded __AND__ it still may have glitches in it that pause or stop playback.)

But recently (in the pas few days), it's gotten even worse. Even if I do successfully make a download, every FEW SECONDS, playback stops with
Problem Playing Recording
An unknown error occurred

This was even in a case where I had gotten tens of megs in one download session (that much is rare).. so it wasn't at the transition point of download attempts.

Just wondering if anybody else is seeing this.

I would GLADLY provide reproducible info to Tivo to get this and the previous download problems (it stops downloading every few minutes _AT MOST_ with an error, then usually cannot connect to the stream for _minutes_.. so I get maybe 2-10 megabytes at a time of a show at most).. streaming is just as bad, because it stops playback and can't connect...

but now it's literally unusable. My intent is to download shows that I can then play at the gym.


----------

